# 3 point hitch dropping slow



## veitchtr

jinma 254 - used to work fine but is dropping very slow. Adjustment valve didn't make a difference. help - losing my mind and need to dig holes for a fence.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum veitchtr! I am not real experienced with the jinma tractors. My guess would be that perhaps the hitch lift or drop valve valve is in some way obstructed.

I sure Shartel will see this and have a much better informed answer. 

Does adding more weight to the hitch help increase the drop rate?


----------



## veitchtr

*no power might better describe it*

Hi - thanks for the response - tried that first and a few times but it wasn't the problem. Maybe to say it lowers slowly isn't a good description. It lowers without any real power. I'm trying to use an auger on it this weekend and it can only dig a few inches - the soft stuff - because there is just no ooomfph behind it. 

Thanks,
Tanya and Rich


----------



## urednecku

I'll also welcome you to the forum!

I don't know anything about the jinma, but no tractor I have ever ran has a 'power down' on the 3ph. I think you can buy a hyd. 'power down' attachment for the auger, or just add some weights to it.


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: no power might better describe it*



> _Originally posted by veitchtr _
> *Hi - thanks for the response - tried that first and a few times but it wasn't the problem. Maybe to say it lowers slowly isn't a good description. It lowers without any real power. I'm trying to use an auger on it this weekend and it can only dig a few inches - the soft stuff - because there is just no ooomfph behind it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanya and Rich *


Ahhhh! Now this makes more sense to me now. What you need is a "down pressure kit" for your PHD. It is EXTREMELY dangerous to stand on a tractor hitch to add down pressure force on a PHD. You might try to rig up some extra weights of some sort on the draw bars but as urednecku pointed out, NO tractor has down force capability as far as I know. 

www.landpride.com/ari/attach/lp/public/manuals/317-059m.pdf


----------



## Live Oak

Here is another example of a down pressure kit:

http://www.worksaver.com/product/phd-sd.html


----------



## veitchtr

*figured it out*

Actually, that is exactly what we decided to try - added 25lbs and it works just fine now. Thanks all!


----------



## urednecku

Glad we could help. Don't forget, we now need some pic's!


----------



## veitchtr

hmmm... she isn't much of a looker! Actually - she arrived a couple years ago without the FEL painted. Only an orange primer. Not the gloss orange of the rest of the girl. Been trying to get the dude from the tractor place to send the paint but apparently they went bankrupt... we decided we are just going to paint it black at some point when we can find the time and space... otherwise love the tractor.


----------



## Hgseely112

*jinma 354 3 pt hitch*

HELP, 
I BOUGHT A JINMA 354 LAST OCTOBER AND THE 3 PT HITCH WILL NOT RAISE ON IT, TOOK APART THE CONTROL AND ALL SEEMS FUNCTIONAL, THE UNIVARSAL BOLT BETWEEN THE CONTROL AND THE BACK OF THE TRACTOR SNAPPED OFF WHEN I WENT OVER A LOG WITH EQUIPMENT RAISED UP ON IT, PUT BACK TOGETHER AND NOW WON'T RAISE, CAN ANYBODY GIVE ME A CLUE AS TO WHAT TO DO OR LOOK FOR, I'M GOING NUTS.


----------

